# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  What are your thoughts on this pergola design?

## liberalbid

Hi 
I've read pergola books, a lot of threads on this forum and others, tried to understand span tables and roof load widths, but still a little uncertain about some things.  I'd appreciate your thoughts on my pergola design and timber size. 
Small pergola 3700 x 4112.  A gable roof at one end, a hip at the other.  The gable end is to almost butt up against a two storey brick veneer house wall.  The hip end is needed to comply with height restrictions at the property boundary.  I've made it freestanding because I'm concerned about anchoring to just the brick veneer. 
I'd really like your thoughts on the treated pine timber sizes and fixing methods .... 
Beams:  240 x 45.  I guess I need something of this size for the 4m single spans?
Ridge:  190 x 45.
Hip Rafters:  190 x 45.
Common Rafters:  140 x 45. 
I have stayed with 45mm timber all around to match the look of the beam size.   Do I need 45mm or will 35mm suffice?  If either is appropriate, which do you think would look better. 
I will be fixing all rafters to the inside face of the beams.  Will galvinised nails suit for all fixings (aside from bolts on beams/posts)?  Or should I be using screws?  I'd prefer not to use rafter/joist hangers etc because of the look. 
Thanks

----------

